# Le monde moderne m'emmerde...



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

... j'ai pas l'esprit d'initiative.

Puisqu'en ce moment au bar, on a souvent l'air de tomber dans des "c'était mieux avant", ce genre de considérations (plutôt hivernales), autant y aller franco, on va pas s'emmerder, hein? 

Quitte à choisir, vous auriez préféré une autre époque, un autre endroit, pour mener vos mornes existences? 

Laquelle, ou ça, quand, comment, quoi, comment ça?
Dites-zy donc à votre Bobby, allongez-vous là, racontez moi tout.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ... j'ai pas l'esprit d'initiative.
> 
> Puisqu'en ce moment au bar, on a souvent l'air de tomber dans des "c'était mieux avant", ce genre de considérations (plutôt hivernales), autant y aller franco, on va pas s'emmerder, hein?
> 
> ...



La période médiévale, pour mieux comprendre les évolutions contemporaine. Le 20ème siècle n'a jamais éxisté, si l'on en croit l'acualité économique politique et sociale.


----------



## Fulvio (28 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ... j'ai pas l'esprit d'initiative.
> 
> Puisqu'en ce moment au bar, on a souvent l'air de tomber dans des "c'était mieux avant", ce genre de considérations (plutôt hivernales), autant y aller franco, on va pas s'emmerder, hein?
> 
> ...



Pour sûr ! Je m'approche de la trentaine, et plus ça va, plus les jeunes m'emmerdent 

Une époque ? Loin dans le futur, quand les nouvelles frontières iront à plus d'une centaine d'années-lumière d'ici.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2006)

J'aimerai en revenir juste avant le big bang, avant que je déclenche toute cette merde...


----------



## toto_ (28 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ... j'ai pas l'esprit d'initiative.
> 
> Puisqu'en ce moment au bar, on a souvent l'air de tomber dans des "c'était mieux avant", ce genre de considérations (plutôt hivernales), autant y aller franco, on va pas s'emmerder, hein?
> 
> ...


juste avant, ou juste après l'apocalypse


----------



## hunjord (28 Février 2006)

le temps de l'homme de cro-magnon, époque glorieuse lorsque l'on pilo-tractait Eve pour aller au resto ou au bowling.... 
je sais pas trop finalement....


----------



## Grug2 (28 Février 2006)

hunjord a dit:
			
		

> le temps de l'homme de cro-magnon, époque glorieuse lorsque l'on pilo-tractait Eve pour aller au resto ou au bowling....
> je sais pas trop finalement....


J'aime bien les filles aux cheveux courts&#8230;


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2006)

En 4543, juste avant que la planete Terre se prenne un bon Armagedon en pleine pomme 

Et plus d'impots a payer, ni de taxe, ni obligé d'arrêter de fumer 

ouais ouais


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

Le temps où nous campagnes existaient encore, où il y avait des bouses de vache sur les routes, où les jaunes d'oeuf étaient jaunes et où le gibier devait mariner une semaine avant d'être consommé, où il ne se nourrissait pas 12 mois sur 1é, où il avait encore ce goùt sauvage.


----------



## La mouette (28 Février 2006)

ça manque de nioubs au bar....trop de vieux  

Vive le djeun's :rateau: :rateau: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ... j'ai pas l'esprit d'initiative.


Si par "moderne" tu veux dire "contemporain", alors, oui, ce monde-là m'emmerde. En revanche, je ne suis pas près de renoncer à la modernité.


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (28 Février 2006)

à la renaissance
a l'epoque des platon socrate et autre gens intelligent ..


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> à la renaissance
> a l'epoque des platon socrate et autre gens intelligent ..



 ces mêmes gens intelligents qui ont cloisonné l'esprit humain dans la logique, pouah !!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si par "moderne" tu veux dire "contemporain", alors, oui, ce monde-là m'emmerde. En revanche, je ne suis pas près de renoncer à la modernité.


En fait "le monde moderne m'emmerde j'ai pas l'esprit d'initiative", c'est une phrase complétement pas de moi qui m'est revenue. (le groupe Java pour ceux qui connaissent)
"moderne" signfie en effet "contemporain", dans le cas présent. 

Mais tu n'as pas répondu à la question, petit fripon! 

Tu aurais préféré un "quand" et un "ou"?


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (28 Février 2006)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> ces mêmes gens intelligents qui ont cloisonné l'esprit humain dans la logique, pouah !!!


chacun son point de vue .. moi quand je les lis .. c'est pas ce que je me dis .. la rationnalité et la logique ne sont pas des poids, toute chose est logique ou elle ne l'es pas .. les comportement illogique s'expliquent logiquement ..

nous sommes irrationnels (l'homo oeconomicus) en toute logique ..

enfin tout ca n'engage que moi ..


----------



## La mouette (28 Février 2006)

Ce monde qui ce dit moderne est comme une boite de chocolat ... mais sans kirsh


----------



## hunjord (28 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Si par "moderne" tu veux dire "contemporain", alors, oui, ce monde-là m'emmerde. En revanche, je ne suis pas près de renoncer à la modernité.


Celle là me plait bien....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> à la renaissance
> a l'epoque des platon socrate et autre gens intelligent ..



Heuuuuuuuuu... Platon et Socrate, c'est vaguement l'antiquité...


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2006)

dumbop84 a dit:
			
		

> chacun son point de vue .. moi quand je les lis .. c'est pas ce que je me dis .. la rationnalité et la logique ne sont pas des poids, toute chose est logique ou elle ne l'es pas .. les comportement illogique s'expliquent logiquement ..
> 
> nous sommes irrationnels (l'homo oeconomicus) en toute logique ..
> 
> enfin tout ca n'engage que moi ..



Certes mais la logiue exprimée logiquement de façon logique ne laisse que peux de place aux intuitions, et aux capacités magiques de notre cerveau


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Heuuuuuuuuu... Platon et Socrate, c'est vaguement l'antiquité...


J'osais espérer que c'était une "réponse à choix multiples". 
Mais c'est vrai que ça fout le doute...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu n'as pas répondu à la question, petit fripon!


Je réfléchissais.

Spontanément, j'aurais répondu le XVIIe siècle. Mais un XVIIe siècle fantasmé bien sûr, car l'époque n'offrait bien évidemment pas la même qualité de vie, le même confort, que la nôtre. Un XVIIe de carton-pâte, plein de fêtes, de musique, de théâtre. En Allemagne avec Bach, en France avec Cyrano, Scarron, Racine, Molière, Couperin, Lully, La Fontaine, Perrault (un moderne ), Pascal et le grand Arnauld et tant d'autres, sculpteurs, peintres, danseurs, poètes...


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je réfléchissais.
> 
> Spontanément, j'aurais répondu le XVIIe siècle. Mais un XVIIe siècle fantasmé bien sûr, car l'époque n'offrait bien évidemment pas la même qualité de vie, le même confort, que la nôtre. Un XVIIe de carton-pâte, plein de fêtes, de musique, de théâtre. En Allemagne avec Bach, en France avec Cyrano, Scarron, Racine, Molière, Couperin, Lully, La Fontaine, Perrault (un moderne ), Pascal et le grand Arnauld et tant d'autres, sculpteurs, peintres, danseurs, poètes...



Ouah c'est beau  mais de quel coté de la charue serais tu né ? devant ou derriere ? 

La vie était rude pour le petit peuple :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> La vie était rude pour le petit peuple :mouais:


Il me semble que c'est ce que j'ai dit : « [...] un XVIIe siècle fantasmé bien sûr, car l'époque n'offrait bien évidemment pas la même qualité de vie, le même confort, que la nôtre. »
Par ailleurs, le fantasme est aussi temporel : il aurait fallu que je vive bien vieux pour côtoyer tous ces génies qui, chacun, marquent un moment différent de ce grand siècle.


----------



## joubichou (28 Février 2006)

ben moi bobby quand j'etais gladiateur dans une autre vie c'etait pas mal j'avais plein de gonzesses ,maintenant  on fait dans la déco


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que c'est ce que j'ai dit : « [...] un XVIIe siècle fantasmé bien sûr, car l'époque n'offrait bien évidemment pas la même qualité de vie, le même confort, que la nôtre. »



Oui oui 
Aurais tu pu alors avoir conscience de l'existance de tout ces artistes que tu cites ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> Ouah c'est beau  mais de quel coté de la charue serais tu né ? devant ou derriere ?
> 
> La vie était rude pour le petit peuple :mouais:



En même temps on savait vivre ensemble : veillées au coin du feu, esprit de village, peu de questions existentielles du fait de la toute-puissance du fait religieux, mort banale donc acceptée, monde mois complexe, pouvoir lointain, pas de soucis de préserver ses biens puisqu'il n'y en avait pas... Reste la famine et les pestes qui persistaient encore, le labeur accablant, mais la vie durait moins longtemps...
Le bonheur est fait des exceptions au présent difficile, et rien ne dit qu'il était moindre en ces temps.


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> En même temps on savait vivre ensemble : veillées au coin du feu, esprit de village, peu de questions existentielles du fait de la toute-puissance du fait religieux, mort banale donc acceptée, monde mois complexe, pouvoir lointain, pas de soucis de préserver ses biens puisqu'il n'y en avait pas... Reste la famine et les pestes qui persistaient encore, le labeur accablant, mais la vie durait moins longtemps...
> Le bonheur est fait des exceptions au présent difficile, et rien ne dit qu'il était moindre en ces temps.




Ouais, moins de chochotages dues a nos haitudes de luxes divers. 

Et puis a cette époque, ce devait etre barbecue tout les jours  avec de la bonne biere, genre abbaye de Leffe


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> Oui oui
> Aurais tu pu alors avoir conscience de l'existance de tout ces artistes que tu cites ?


Tu fais exprès ou quoi ? 

J'ai parlé de fantasme et ce n'est pas innocent (je donne rarement dans l'innocence) : personne à cette époque n'aurait pu avoir conscience de leur génie. « Mon » XVIIe siècle est une pure construction de l'esprit qui n'a rien à voir avec la réalité. C'est aussi pourquoi j'ai employé le conditionnel. Il est plus que probable que je n'aurais pas aimé _vraiment_ vivre à cette époque. Je préfère de beaucoup l'eau du robinet à celle du puits, les antibiotiques aux potions et nos commodités à celles de la conversation.


----------



## meskh (28 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu fais exprès ou quoi ?




un peu oui 

je pense comme toi sauf pour Bach !!


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

meskh a dit:
			
		

> je pense comme toi sauf pour Bach !!



(Voix caverneuse, avec force écho et spécheul effects)

ON NE PENSE PAS COMME DOCEVIL!!!
ON ADHERE JUSTE AU PEU QU'ON A REUSSI A COMPRENDRE!!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> (Voix caverneuse, avec force écho et spécheul effects)
> 
> ON NE PENSE PAS COMME DOCEVIL!!!
> ON ADHERE JUSTE AU PEU QU'ON A REUSSI A COMPRENDRE!!!


Tu recevras ton chèque par la voie habituelle, lèvres-de-feu.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu recevras ton chèque par la voie habituelle, lèvres-de-feu.


C'est gratuit pour cette fois.
Toujours fidéliser la clientèle.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> C'est gratuit pour cette fois.
> Toujours fidéliser la clientèle.


Du tout, du tout, j'y tiens. Ça fait partie de la thérapie.


----------



## Stargazer (28 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Du tout, du tout, j'y tiens. Ça fait partie de la thérapie.




Ah ça dès qu'il faut allonger quelqu'un sur le divan ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Du tout, du tout, j'y tiens. Ça fait partie de la thérapie.



T'as raison...
Surtout que si le bruit commence à courir que je bosse gratos, on va se mettre à me prendre pour un mec sympa et disponible...
(Si ça s'trouve je vais même recevoir des MP de Supermoquette... Le truc horrible...:afraid


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Tu aurais préféré un "quand" et un "ou"?


Voyons bobby, tu sais bien qu'avec toi, c'est où et quand tu veux. :love:


----------



## fredintosh (28 Février 2006)

Après mûre réflexion, j'aurais éventuellement bien aimé naître aux alentours du Xème siècle (je ne suis pas à un siècle près)..........mais en Amérique du Nord ! Ca devait être cool, non, à l'époque, là bas ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

Ceci dit,
blague à part, 
et conneries mises de côté (toujours par trois, moi...  )



			
				DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> J'ai parlé de fantasme



VOILA un point intéressant qu'il m'intéressait de soulever!!
En particulier quand je lis les réactions d'ipantoufle.
"veillées au coin du feu","esprit de village", aliments qui ont du goût, etc...

Si ça se trouve, la bouffe était dégueu. C'est pas dit qu'un truc est meilleur parce qu'il est cultivé à l'ancienne, après tout.
Quand à ne pas se soucier de préserver ses biens sous prétexte qu'on a presque rien... Rien de moins sûr...
Les veillées au coin du feu, mouais... Avec aucune ouverture sur l'extérieur, pour parler de quoi?

Bref.
On pense fantasmer le passé parce qu'on a du recul dessus (percevoir le génie de certains artistes, etc).
Mais si on essaye de ne pas avoir de recul? 
Le tout c'est d'essayer de se projeter sans idée préconçue, non?
Mais après tout, est-ce possible?


----------



## Luc G (28 Février 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> où il y avait des bouses de vache sur les routes



Parfois, si tu voyais ma voiture, tu te dirais que ça doit exister encore, et tu aurais raison.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Voyons bobby, tu sais bien qu'avec toi, c'est où et quand tu veux. :love:


Oh vach'te!
Elle m'avait échappée celle-là! 
(Tu pourrais attendre que j'aie fini d'être sérieux avant de débiter des conneries!)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> On pense fantasmer le passé parce qu'on a du recul dessus (percevoir le génie de certains artistes, etc).
> Mais si on essaye de ne pas avoir de recul?
> Le tout c'est d'essayer de se projeter sans idée préconçue, non?
> Mais après tout, est-ce possible?


Il me semble que c'est ce vers quoi tendent les historiens quand ils font bien leur boulot, non ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que c'est ce vers quoi tendent les historiens quand ils font bien leur boulot, non ?


Ce vers quoi ils tendent en effet.
Ils vont plus loin d'ailleurs.

Ils doivent tenter de se débarasser des préjugés des AUTRES. Ceux qui leur ont laissé les sources qu'ils étudient.
Autant dire que l'histoire sans interprétation, entre les clichés de celui qui écrit et ceux de celui qui lit... Pas gagné


----------



## MortyBlake (28 Février 2006)

On reste quand même très Européanocentriste

Maharajah, Samouraï, Inca ou Cheyenne ça tente personne ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

Mais au fait?
J'ai oublié une question, moi...

Auriez-vous préféré vivre à une autre époque, d'accord...
Mais si oui, POURQUOI?

Par exemple, Doc, avec ton XVIIe fantasmé, là...
Pourquoi?
Un certain raffinement qu'on n'aurait plus?

Et Fredintosh, pareil...
Pourquoi amérindien quand ils étaient tranquilles?

Qu'est-ce qui vous fait fantasmer là-dedans?


(C'est vrai faites un effort, merde, allez au fond des choses, 'faites chier les mecs, faut toujours tout vous dire...  )


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> (C'est vrai faites un effort, merde, allez au fond des choses...)


Tu aggraves ton cas.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu aggraves ton cas.



Il ne laisse rien passer.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Il ne laisse rien passer.



Tu lui retends la perche, là...


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu lui retends la perche, là...


Ce bar est un repaire de soudards... 
Laissez moi-là. 
Je vais vous ralentir....


(je sais je l'ai déjà dit, mais une bonne réplique, hein)


----------



## Stargazer (28 Février 2006)

Oui ... voilà ralentis ... c'est bien ....


----------



## fredintosh (28 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Et Fredintosh, pareil...
> Pourquoi amérindien quand ils étaient tranquilles?


Oh, c'était juste une idée qui venait de me passer par la tête, je n'y avais jamais pensé auparavant. Peut-être parce qu'en ce moment, tout le monde me fait c**** et me harcèle de problèmes et de questions, et que j'aspire à une certaine tranquiliité !



			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> (C'est vrai faites un effort, merde, allez au fond des choses, 'faites chier les mecs, faut toujours tout vous dire...  )


Tiens, qu'est-ce que je disais !   

_Mais sinon, finalement, je trouve que je suis né à une époque plutôt convenable et surtout dans un endroit du globe plutôt cool, comme vous autres je présume. Je ne gagne jamais à la loterie, comme vous aussi je suppose, mais je considère qu'on a déjà gagné à la loterie de la naissance, on peut pas gagner tout le temps..._


PS :



			
				MortyBlake a dit:
			
		

> On reste quand même très Européanocentriste
> 
> Maharajah, Samouraï, Inca ou Cheyenne ça tente personne ?


Ben, t'as pas dû tout lire, alors...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Cet homme est le mal.


Je confirme : Satan m'habite.

(Et moi non plus je ne renonce pas à une bonne réplique. )


----------



## CarodeDakar (28 Février 2006)

Je me disais: "Non merci, dans la merde d'avant 1950, avant que la propreté n'existe, no thanks for me. Les deux pieds dans les flaques d'eau remplies de vieilles boues, et puis, se les gerler parce qu'il n'y a plus de bois..."

Et à lire les réponses... j'ai replongé dans la vie de mes ancêtres... et peut-être les vôtres...

J'aurais voulu connaître la vie du Québec, dans les années 1850-1935, avant la seconde guerre. 

À l'époque où le mot "travail" avait un vrai sens, celui des muscles du corps, de ce coprs qui sue, pour que la famille vive, et non pas seulement les muscles du cerveau et des doigts qui tapent des demandes dee financement...

L'épque de ma grand-mère, et de mon arrière grand-mère. 

Et puis, venu le soir, allumer un bon feu de foyer, dans une petite maison propre, avec les enfants qui dorment (mais pas 12 comme la grand-mère...), après une solide journée de travail.

Bref, c'est du pur fantasme, en effet... car le travail, c'était la traie des vaches, et ça, c'est pas trop tentant...




			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Mais au fait?
> J'ai oublié une question, moi...
> 
> Auriez-vous préféré vivre à une autre époque, d'accord...
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> ... un vrai sens, celui des muscles du corps, de ce corps qui sue...
> Bref, c'est du pur fantasme, en effet...


Ça y est : je bande.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, venu le soir, allumer un bon feu de foyer, dans une petite maison propre, avec les enfants qui dorment


 Et se faire chier.





edit :Ah on bande moins là hein!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Et se faire chier.


Ah ben, trop fatigué pour faire autre chose hein...



			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> edit : ah non me dis pas que tu bandes encore toi! Pas après ça! :affraid:


La bandaison papa
Ça ne se commande pas.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (28 Février 2006)

Moi j'aurais aimé vivre à l'époque de la Révolution ; certes tu risquais gros car les têtes tombaient vite, mais que de personnages passionnants : Robespierre, Danton, St Just, Camille Desmoulin etc......


----------



## CarodeDakar (28 Février 2006)

C'est sûr, y'avait pas de radio, pas de tv, pas d'Internet... ne restaient que les corps disponibles... fatigués, sales... t'imagines l'odeur?  

Enfin, on n'en faisait pas un plat à cette époque, avec une moyenne d'enfantements assez haut pour se classer avec une presque médaille d'or :love: :love: :love: 

Heureusement, sinon, je ne serais pas ici. :rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (28 Février 2006)

Le bonheur a toujours été une notion très relative...



			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> edit :Ah on bande moins là hein!


Parle pour toi...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aurais aimé vivre à l'époque de la Révolution ; certes tu risquais gros car les têtes tombaient vite, mais que de personnages passionnants : Robespierre, Danton, St Just, Camille Desmoulin etc......


Et Joseph-Ignace Guillotin.


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> papa




Mon dieu...
Il m'appelle papa maintenant...
Le pervers polymorphe!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu...
> Il m'appelle papa maintenant...
> Le pervers polymorphe!


_My Heart Belongs to Daddy_, c'est bien connu...

Et puis bon, polymorphe... Franchement... Tu veux qu'on cause de ton avatar ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux qu'on cause de ton avatar ?



Et voilà.
Le coup bas. Ca ne loupe jamais...

Ceci dit, pour un thread bien parti, je crois qu'on a foutu un beau merdier avec nos conneries... 
Regardez moi ça, yen a partout! 



Euh...
Une contribution, sinon?
Avant c'était mieux, tout ça? :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2006)

Ceci dit, Doc, je veux pas dire, mais quand on regarde le tien d'avatar, on est en droit de se poser quelques questions... Ah ça, pour voir la paille dans l'oeil du voisin ya du monde hein!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Ceci dit, Doc, je veux pas dire, mais quand on regarde le tien d'avatar, on est en droit de se poser quelques questions...


Mon petit bobby, de mon avatar à la moindre de mes virgules, je n'espère qu'une chose et c'est précisément qu'on s'en pose. 

Sur ce, je m'éclipse. Douce nuit.


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Douce nuit.



Vous de même... 
(Oh et pis ça a été le boxon mais on a bien rigolé...   )


----------



## Stargazer (1 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Sur ce, je m'éclipse. Douce nuit.



C'est beau, il part en montrant la lune ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

Bizarre... J'avais vu qu'il levait le doigt, je croyais qu'il demandait la permission d'aller aux toilettes


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre... J'avais vu qu'il levait le doigt, je croyais qu'il demandait la permission d'aller aux toilettes




Ben c'est justement pour ça que j'aime bien notre époque.....















les toilettes! le papier et les journaux qui vont avec:love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

Toutes les époques ont leur côté merdique.
D'un point de vue purement égoïste, considérant mon confort de vie actuel par rapport à ce que j'aurais probablement eu à n'importe quelle époque antérieure, je préfère être ici et maintenant.
D'un point de vue intellectuel, on peut évidement regretter les temps de flamboiement de la pensée (situez-les où et quand vous voulez*) - l'avantage d'être maintenant, c'est que vous pouvez en profiter (alors qu'à l'époque, vous seriez peut-être passés à côté, comme vous passez peut-être à côté des génies d'aujourd'hui*)

Ici et maintenant, donc.

Par contre, si vous aviez une machine à voyager dans le temps.....

La jeunesse me fatigue parfois, mais c'est surtout la nostalgie vieillissante qui m'emmerde**

* Je ne cite personne, histoire de ne pas lancer de débat stérile
** Mais non, Bobby, je ne parle pas de toi, je ne vise personne en particulier, juste un état d'esprit qui me semblait réservé au plus de 60 ans quand j'étais jeune et depuis bave lourdement sur les décénies précédentes. Bientôt, même les mômes de 10 ans auront la nostalgie des "temps d'avant"...


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2006)

Tiens au fait j'ai pas répondu.

Ben moi, niveau période fantasmée, les années 30, les USA, la prohibition, tout ça... Je pense que j'aurais fait un bon gangster...
Et puis j'ai toujours voulu porter un grand imper avec un feutre mou... 

Et plus sérieusement, je pense qu'une période qui devait être assez exaltante, même pour les gens de l'époque qui n'avaient pas notre recul sur les événements, c'est la révolution américaine, justement, avec déclaration d'indépendance et rédaction de la constitution des Etats Unis.
Je pense que j'aurais aimé faire partie des élites qui ont participé à ces projets (ben ouais, hein, pas les cons qui partaient au bouzin se faire flinguer  ).
Je pense réellement que ceux qui ont commencé à gueuler contre les Acts anglais, et qui ont participé à la rédaction de ces documents, on ressenti un vrai frisson. La véritable impression d'oeuvrer pour un truc important dont on se souviendrait dans le futur.
J'aurais aimé ressentir ça j'imagine.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Mars 2006)

*Le monde moderne ?*
S'il doit désigner cette course cupide après toujours plus de profits et cette avidité pour la possession matérielle, alors oui, ce monde me fatigue car dénué d'idéal.

Un monde qui nous échappe, où l'humanité de ceux qui le compose est galvaudée au profit d'autres intérêts, financiers ceux-ci.
Un monde où l'on s'efforce de penser et de faire croire que l'argent fait le bonheur au détriment du reste.
Je ne partage ni l'idéal socialiste, ni le capitalo-libéraliste.

Un monde moderne qui pourtant peut offrir bien des satisfactions tant physiques qu'intellectuelles mais qui, à mon sens, amorce une régression et efface peu à peu les acquis dont nous jouissons, pour lesquels des gens se sont battus, avant nous.

Un monde moderne, froid, égoïste, individualiste, m'emmerde, m'inquiète même. On n'avance pas en regardant un mur...

Je ne suis pas nostalgique pour autant d'une époque que je n'aurais pas connu auréolée d'un certain romantisme pour les ruines. J'ai au moins la satisfaction de ne pas m'être fait trouer la peau et de crever comme un rat à 20 ans dans la boue d'un champ de bataille.


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Mars 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas nostalgique pour autant d'une époque que je n'aurais pas connu auréolée d'un certain romantisme pour les ruines.



moi si, avant hier....
je l'ai pas vecu, j'ai fait que dormir, c'est dommage, faisait bô....


----------



## yvos (1 Mars 2006)

quand je vois le nombre de batteries, de transformateur, de piles rechargeables branché, des bidules et trucs en tout genre qui trainent chez moi, j'avoue avoir un peu envie des steppes, façon Genghis Khan...pour sûr, moins d'emmerdes..un petit cheval bien pratique pour se déplacer, un yourte généralement accueillante, quelques bourgades à raser, des ennemis plutôt poussifs, trop occupé à délivrer des tombeaux de stars, des maladies en pagaille pour faire une selection naturelle efficace, et les étoiles au dessus de la tête


----------



## fredintosh (1 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> un petit cheval bien pratique pour se déplacer, un yourte généralement accueillante, quelques bourgades à raser, des maladies en paga ille pour faire une selection naturelle efficace, et les étoiles au dessus de la tête



Et l'iPod, tu le branches où ?  

_pardon, j'ai dû me tromper de fil  _


----------



## rezba (1 Mars 2006)

Si j'adoptais un penchant romantique, j'aurais voulu vivre dans les années 1930. Enseigné de ce que je sais aujourd'hui de ce siècle pourri, j'aurais tout mis en &#339;uvre pour détruire Adolf Hitler, et voir ainsi comment se serait terminé le bazard du siècle, sans lui pour foutre en l'air la totalité des valeurs qui me tiennent à c&#339;ur.

Si j'adoptais un penchant vraiment fantasmatique, j'aurais voulu vivre dans un des univers historiques de Michael Moorcock. Au choix, Gloriana, Hawkmoon, ou même la Ménilbonée.
Histoire d'être un surhomme une bonne fois pour toutes.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Si j'adoptais un penchant romantique, j'aurais voulu vivre dans les années 1930. Enseigné de ce que je sais aujourd'hui de ce siècle pourri, j'aurais tout mis en &#339;uvre pour détruire Adolf Hitler, et voir ainsi comment se serait terminé le bazard du siècle, sans lui pour foutre en l'air la totalité des valeurs qui me tiennent à c&#339;ur.


Y avait un film comme ça.
Des types ont a manger chez eux un politique populiste qu'ils pensent être un Hitler en puissance et ils s'apprètent donc à le tuer.
Pour, en quelque sorte, légitimer leur acte, ils lui demandent : "mais, si tu pouvais revenir en arrière, tu n'irais pas en 36 butter Hitler ?"
Le type leur répond : "Non, je remontrais plus loin, dans l'enfance de Hitler, pour essayer de le faire changer, de le rendre meilleur, pour qu'il vive mais ne fasse rien des horreurs qu'il a faites"


----------



## rezba (1 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Y avait un film comme ça.
> Des types ont a manger chez eux un politique populiste qu'ils pensent être un Hitler en puissance et ils s'apprètent donc à le tuer.
> Pour, en quelque sorte, légitimer leur acte, ils lui demandent : "mais, si tu pouvais revenir en arrière, tu n'irais pas en 36 butter Hitler ?"
> Le type leur répond : "Non, je remontrais plus loin, dans l'enfance de Hitler, pour essayer de le faire changer, de le rendre meilleur, pour qu'il vive mais ne fasse rien des horreurs qu'il a faites"



C'est louable. Mais individuellement, ce n'est pas tenable. Il te faudrait attendre au minimum 20 ou 30 ans, dans l'angoisse, pour être sûr d'avoir réussi ton cou. Une vie gachée par la terreur de l'échec.
Tant qu'à faire, je préfère une solution présentant plus de garanties.


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'à faire, je préfère une solution présentant plus de garanties.



Une bonne claque sur le museau?
On a déjà essayé sur moi ça a jamais marché...


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> C'est louable. Mais individuellement, ce n'est pas tenable. Il te faudrait attendre au minimum 20 ou 30 ans, dans l'angoisse, pour être sûr d'avoir réussi ton cou. Une vie gachée par la terreur de l'échec.
> Tant qu'à faire, je préfère une solution présentant plus de garanties.



Qui te dis qu'un autre abruti n'aurait pas pris sa place et fait pire que lui ? :mouais:

Sans compter que du coup, tes parents ne se seraient peut-être jamais rencontrés, et nous revoilà dans le bon vieux paradoxe temporel ! (je pars du principe que tu serais retourné dans le passé, car si tu était né à la bonne époque pour ton projet, tu n'aurais rien su de ce qu'il tramait, et donc rien pu faire !).


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2006)

Présent.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mars 2006)

Je prend le train en marche Mais moi j'aurais bien aimé naitre juste apres la seconde guerre mondiale. Ainsi j'aurais eu une 20aine d'années au momment duu sex & drugs & rock'n'roll :love:


----------



## al02 (1 Mars 2006)

Les années 50, la belle époque, celle de ma jeunesse ! :love: 

Ou le moyen âge, celle des chevaliers, mais pas du côté des manants ! Plutôt du côté des éminents.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2006)

Dans l'attente que "the time tunnel" soit enfin au point, je garde l'ici et le maintenant.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mars 2006)

La meilleur preuve que le voyage dans le temps est impossible c'est que nous ne sommes pas envahis de touristes venus du futur


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> La meilleur preuve que le voyage dans le temps est impossible c'est que nous ne sommes pas envahis de touristes venus du futur



:mouais: pas évident, ça ! Si tu vivais dans des "lendemains qui chantent", tu viendrais te risquer dans cette époque de *****, toi ? :rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2006)

D'façon, il n'est pas question de savoir ou on voudrait aller si on pouvait voyager dans le temps.
Suivez bordel!


----------



## Amok (1 Mars 2006)

Moi j'aurais bien aimé être un chevalier à l'armure étincellante. Monté sur mon fier destrier (oh la, tout, doux, impérator, calme !....) j'aurais erré sur la lande, usant de mon droit de noblesse pour culbuter quand l'envie se fait sentir une jouvencelle de ferme aux joues rosées par l'air pur et aux jupons multiples. Aucun cul de basse-fosse et de haute Normandie ne me serait inconnu.

Maniant avec grande habileté les armes, le regard aiguisé comme un aigle, j'aurais été capable de déceller la copulation de deux fourmis a des lieux de distance et de couper la tête d'un seul trait a des bandits de grand-chemins a la dentition douteuse.

Aimant les voyages, j'aurais des traces garanties croisades sur mon écu, et l'air salin des océans sur lesquels ondulent des navires aurait déposé sur mes attributs un goût de lointain qui fait fantasmer les filles de rois.

Les manants se seraient courbés sur mon passage lorsque ce bel équipage aurait traversé les rues que bordent leurs pauvres masures.

Bref, à peu près la même chose qu'aujourd'hui, mais avec le décor et la panoplie en plus !


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> La meilleur preuve que le voyage dans le temps est impossible c'est que nous ne sommes pas envahis de touristes venus du futur



Pas si sûr, ils ont sans doute tous pris une Temporo assurance comme leur conseille le guide du routard temporel


----------



## yvos (1 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aurais bien aimé être un chevalier à l'armure étincellante. Monté sur mon fier destrier (oh la, tout, doux, impérator, calme !....) j'aurais erré sur la lande, usant de mon droit de noblesse pour culbuter quand l'envie se fait sentir une jouvencelle de ferme aux joues rosées par l'air pur et aux jupons multiples. Aucun cul de basse-fosse et de haute Normandie ne me serait inconnu.
> 
> Maniant avec grande habileté les armes, le regard aiguisé comme un aigle, j'aurais été capable de déceller la copulation de deux fourmis a des lieux de distance et de couper la tête d'un seul trait a des bandits de grand-chemins a la dentition douteuse.
> 
> ...



rrrhhhhôo....un chevalier "voyageur du monde", version dorures et paillettes...je crois que je n'aurais pas hésité à te mettre une déculottée, avec mes acolytes courts sur pattes mais sans chichis...pas comme ces fiottes de chevaliers à deux balles, toujours prêts à parader devant les donzelles, mais plutôt prompts à battre en retraite lorsqu'il s'agit de sauver leurs faux royaumes..Arp Aslan rules! :style:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aurais bien aimé être un chevalier à l'armure étincellante.



Contrairement à une idée reçue, la galvanoplastie n'était pas connue au moyen âge, ni les techniques de chromage de l'acier, ce qui fait que même les armures en "panoplie" ne brillaient pas tellement. Quant à celles qui étaient portées, faute d'un long entretien quotidien, elles étaient plus "rouillées" (ils ne connaissaient pas non plus l'inox) que "étincelantes".

Le seul moment ou elles étincelaient, c'était quand le chevalier se prenait un bon coup d'épée, ce qui provoquait parfois une jolie gerbe d'étincelles !


----------



## Amok (1 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> rrrhhhhôo....un chevalier "voyageur du monde", version dorures et paillettes...je crois que je n'aurais pas hésité à te mettre une déculottée



Très bien ! Rendez-vous demain sur le pré, jeune gueux. Pense à mettre des cailloux dans tes poches !
D'ici là je m'astique l'armure, je mastique de la Coca et je me fais reluire a ta santé ! Doquéville et mon Roi !


----------



## Amok (1 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> rrrhhhhôo....un chevalier "voyageur du monde", version dorures et paillettes...je crois que je n'aurais pas hésité à te mettre une déculottée, avec mes acolytes courts sur pattes mais sans chichis...pas comme ces fiottes de chevaliers à deux balles, toujours prêts à parader devant les donzelles, mais plutôt prompts à battre en retraite lorsqu'il s'agit de sauver leurs faux royaumes..Arp Aslan rules! :style:





			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Contrairement à une idée reçue, la galvanoplastie n'était pas connue au moyen âge, ni les techniques de chromage de l'acier, ce qui fait que même les armures en "panoplie" ne brillaient pas tellement. Quant à celles qui étaient portées, faute d'un long entretien quotidien, elles étaient plus "rouillées" (ils ne connaissaient pas non plus l'inox) que "étincelantes".
> 
> Le seul moment ou elles étincelaient, c'était quand le chevalier se prenait un bon coup d'épée, ce qui provoquait parfois une jolie gerbe d'étincelles !



:afraid:

Mais c'est qu'ils sont sérieux, en plus !


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Doquéville et mon Roi !




   Je croyais que la révolution du ci-devant molgow ayant échouée, c'était toi, sa majesté    

pitin© tout fout l'camp !


----------



## yvos (1 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Très bien ! Rendez-vous demain sur le pré, jeune gueux. Pense à mettre des cailloux dans tes poches !
> D'ici là je m'astique l'armure, je mastique de la Coca et je me fais reluire a ta santé ! Doquéville et mon Roi !



j'peux pas j'ai piscine  

(après des années de galère avec ma yourte, je viens de trouver un coin penard avec accès à la salle omnisport de Bozon-en-vignolas...)


----------



## Amok (1 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que la révolution du ci-devant molgow ayant échouée, c'était toi, sa majesté
> 
> pitin© tout fout l'camp !



Et cela m'interdit de parler de moi a la troisième personne ?!


----------



## Imaginus (1 Mars 2006)

J'aurais aimé le Moyen age, ses reglements de compte à grand coup d'epées rouillées. Les tortures sur la place publique. Les toilettes en plein air ,les egouts au milieu de la rue. Ah quelle belle epoque quand meme. Y'avais pas de sachets plastiques dans les forets,pas de canette sur les plages.Et beaucoup moins de voitures... 

Bon d'un autre coté les femmes de l'epoque etaient vachement moches ,y'avais pas de defilé de lingerie,pas de serie americaine inteligente comme alerte a Malibu,pas 300 marques de biere et autant d'alcool,pas autant de choix au rayon boucherie... 

Et y'avait pas de mac. Merde j'aurais passé tout mon temps à procreer...:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Et cela m'interdit de parler de moi a la troisième personne ?!



Dans ce cas, tu aurais du dire "machin et LE roi", ou "bidule et NOUS", "mon roi" est le titre donné par un vassal à son suzerain souverain !  

Ta majesté aurait besoin d'un conseiller en communication 



			
				Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> J'aurais aimé le Moyen age, ses reglements de compte à grand coup d'epées rouillées. Les tortures sur la place publique. Les toilettes en plein air ,les egouts au milieu de la rue. Ah quelle belle epoque quand meme. Y'avais pas de sachets plastiques dans les forets,pas de canette sur les plages.Et beaucoup moins de voitures...



T'as oublié le mieux : les enquiquineurs cloués au pilori !


----------



## Amok (1 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> y'avais pas de defilé de lingerie



Il est exact que ce détail m'avait échappé... Tu es sûr de cela ?!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2006)

Le seul endroit ou on voyait des nanas en tenue légère (pour l'époque), c'était quand elles étaient sur le bûcher. :mouais:

Par ailleurs, la petite vérole tuait autant que les guerres, nombreuses en ce temps là


----------



## yvos (1 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il est exact que ce détail m'avait échappé... Tu es sûr de cela ?!!!



ba oui, mais c'est encore mieux : pas de lingerie du tout!


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ba oui, mais c'est encore mieux : pas de lingerie du tout!


Juste des ceintures de chasteté.
Trois fois rien...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le seul endroit ou on voyait des nanas en tenue légère (pour l'époque), c'était quand elles étaient sur le bûcher. :mouais:
> Par ailleurs, la petite vérole tuait autant que les guerres, nombreuses en ce temps là


Et puis, y'avait le pal aussi ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Il est exact que ce détail m'avait échappé... Tu es sûr de cela ?!!!



Oui mais d'après le documentaire de la 6, "Kamelott", il y a certains autres avantages


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Mars 2006)

« _Ce que je constate : ce sont les ravages actuels ; c'est la disparition effrayante des espèces vivantes, qu'elles soient végétales ou animales ; et le fait que du fait même de sa densité actuelle, l'espèce humaine vit sous une sorte de régime d'empoisonnement interne - si je puis dire - et je pense au présent et au monde dans lequel je suis en train de finir mon existence. Ce n'est pas un monde que j'aime_. »

Levi Strauss


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, y'avait le pal aussi ...



Là, tu réponds à la première, ou à la seconde phrase de mon post ? :mouais:



  

Puis va prétendre aujourd'hui que "le pal, c'est pas fait pour les chiens", on va te rire au nez


----------



## yvos (1 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Juste des ceintures de chasteté.
> Trois fois rien...



on s'est pas emmerdé à mettre à sac toutes les villes sur notre route pour se laisser emmerder par un truc à la con comme ça


----------



## Amok (1 Mars 2006)

_Pascal 77 raconte_ : "le moyen age".

Résumé des épisodes precedents : Au moyen age, les chevaliers n'avaient pas d'armures brillantes, contrairement a ce que certains benêts ici croient. En ces temps lointains les guerres, nombreuses, faisaient ravages. A l'époque, la guerre était un peu comme le club de gym aujourd'hui : un passe temps, de quoi se tenir en forme. A leur retour des combats, les chevaliers exibaient leur petite vérole, surtout si elle était exotique, au moment du dessert. Ca faisait rire tout le monde et était considéré (autres temps, autre culture) comme un acte de bon goût.

[Mots liés : galvanoplastie, chromage].

Supermoquette, sortez vos doigts de votre nez et écoutez un peu, bordel.

Aujourd'hui : _la coiffure et l'élevage des escargots sous Louis XI_.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Doquéville et mon Roi !


J'adore. :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> _Pascal 77 raconte_ : "le moyen age".
> 
> Résumé des épisodes precedents : Au moyen age, les chevaliers n'avaient pas d'armures brillantes, contrairement a ce que certains benêts ici croient. En ces temps lointains les guerres, nombreuses, faisaient ravages. A l'époque, la guerre était un peu comme le club de gym aujourd'hui : un passe temps, de quoi se tenir en forme. A leur retour des combats, les chevaliers exibaient leur petite vérole, surtout si elle était exotique, au moment du dessert. Ca faisait rire tout le monde et était considéré (autres temps, autre culture) comme un acte de bon goût.
> 
> ...



Un truc que j'aime chez toi, c'est le "sens du résumé" ! Toutefois, je tiens à te préciser que je n'ai aucune info sur la coiffure des escargots sous louis XI, pour l'élevage, j'improviserais !


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Mars 2006)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> « _Ce que je constate : ce sont les ravages actuels ; c'est la disparition effrayante des espèces vivantes, qu'elles soient végétales ou animales ; et le fait que du fait même de sa densité actuelle, l'espèce humaine vit sous une sorte de régime d'empoisonnement interne - si je puis dire - et je pense au présent et au monde dans lequel je suis en train de finir mon existence. Ce n'est pas un monde que j'aime_. »
> 
> Levi Strauss




Pinaise, mais c'est le mec des jeans.....
je savais pas qu'il ecrivait....


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

p'ting, je suis déçu, on allait enfin parler de femmes nues ici:love::love::rose:

Désolé.


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2006)

C'est pas mon nez, et c'est pas un nez


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> on s'est pas emmerdé à mettre à sac toutes les villes sur notre route pour se laisser emmerder par un truc à la con comme ça


C'est tout l'aspect comique de la chose au contraire :
Tu t'emmerdes à faire des bornes, déssouder plein de mecs, tout mettre à sac, et juste au dernier moment, PAF!
Tu tombes sur la "chose", et t'as plus qu'à faire demi-tour! 

Moi je dis le mec qu'a inventé ça était un grand humoriste.


----------



## yvos (1 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Moi je dis le mec qu'a inventé ça était un grand humoriste.


grand humoriste mais mort empalé par une tribu de nomades poilus _vraiment _vénères 



			
				bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Tu tombes sur la "chose", et t'as plus qu'à faire demi-tour!



c'est effectivement ce qu'il s'est passé


----------



## Jc Milhet (1 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas mon nez, et c'est pas un nez



drogué...!


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout l'aspect comique de la chose au contraire :
> Tu t'emmerdes à faire des bornes, déssouder plein de mecs, tout mettre à sac, et juste au dernier moment, PAF!
> Tu tombes sur la "chose", et t'as plus qu'à faire demi-tour!
> 
> Moi je dis le mec qu'a inventé ça était un grand humoriste.



Sans compter qu'il y en avait avec ... Heu ... Hum ... Comment dire ... Coupe cigare intégré !


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> on s'est pas emmerdé à mettre à sac toutes les villes sur notre route pour se laisser emmerder par un truc à la con comme ça


Tu crois _vraiment_ qu'on a inventé les pinces pour enlever les clous ?


----------



## Amok (1 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Uje tiens à te préciser que je n'ai aucune info sur la coiffure des escargots sous louis XI


Je suis affreusement déçu...

Pour me redonner un peu de baume au coeur, je vais aller bannir un nioub, tiens...

Amstramgram, pique et pique et Colégram....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mars 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Et puis, y'avait le pal aussi ...



En tant qu'éleveur, je l'utilise souvent... :love:


----------



## tchico (1 Mars 2006)

Pour moi,le monde juste avant la naissance des multinationnales  
Lorsque l'on écoutait le temps passé, couché au pied d'un arbre , la miche de pain , le bour...et son litre de vin,..... les escapades dans le foin.......:rose: :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Tu tombes sur la "chose", et t'as plus qu'à faire demi-tour!


Dis donc toi... Tu serais pas un petit peu obsédé des fois ?


----------



## Amok (1 Mars 2006)

tchico a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque l'on écoutait le temps passé



Il est toujours joli, le temps passé 



			
				tchico a dit:
			
		

> les escapades dans le foin.......



Avec le soleil pour témoin ?!


----------



## woulf (1 Mars 2006)

Ca serait plutôt le futur qui m'attirerait si je pouvais choisir... Après tout, ça sera pas pire que votre moyen-âge en armure rouillée !

Ceci dit, je prends le risque de me voir téléporté sur une planète dépourvue de toute vie, rempli de radiations, bref, à la sauce "le jour d'après"... 

Bon allez, 200 ans dans le futur, peut être que l'homme sera devenu moins con, s'il en reste !


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc toi... Tu serais pas un petit peu obsédé des fois ?



Vous devez me confondre avec un obscur moustachu, môssieur.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

heu, je voudrais pas dire mais y a pas de risque. Est ce bien un avatar au fait? n'est ce donc point une vue d'un virus? Par les temps qui courrent, on est jamais trop prudent.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mars 2006)

C'est un Blork! Et de la pire espèce!


----------



## tchico (1 Mars 2006)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> Ca serait plutôt le futur qui m'attirerait si je pouvais choisir... Après tout, ça sera pas pire que votre moyen-âge en armure rouillée !



Ben..aujourd'hui..
C'est comme au moyen-âge !!
Avec moins d'arbres et le chromage en plus sur ton armure , certe......
et tant qu'a faire, le chômage :love: 

Demain,!! t'aura comsommé ta monture depuis bien longtemps  beurk...  
Mais, tu "rouleras" en tripode, 
tient.....ca me rappelle quelque chose de déjà vu au cinéma:sleep: 

Sûr que, t'aura toujours tes impôts:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

Une autre époque ... pas facile, je ne pense pas être en mesure d'affronter les conditions de vie des autres époques quelles qu'elles soient, mais bon restons dans le fantasme ...

Je dirais donc au temps de l'Egypte des Pharaons, mais attention je ne voudrais pas être une simple esclave, non tant qu'à faire je me vois bien _Pharaonne_, quelques sujets à mon service (une centaine restons modeste) ... et puis leurs maisons en forme de pyramide m'ont toujours fait rêver moi ... ah ...?  oui bon pour des tombes c'est pas mal aussi, ça change de la plaque de marbre.
Donc une pharaonne ... quelques employés non déclarés, de petits revenus confortables, une résidence principale plutôt spacieuse et puis ...des masseurs et masseuses ... des gardes (leur regarder les cuisses admirer le virevoltement de leurs petites jupettes)... humhum ... bref :rose: 

En tout cas il faisait bon là bas, z'étaient pas trop cons, leurs histoires de Dieux est certes un peu compliquée mais avec quelques cours du soir je pourrais m'en sortir ah ouais mince y'à les hié..les yeéé les hiegloriphes bref leurs ziguoiguouis ... :hein:


En fait non : n'importe où, n'importe quand pourvu d'avoir une vie plus que confortable, sans soucis et que du (des) plaisir(s)... j'ai bon là ? 


_ps : je découvre ce fil ce soir...qu'est-ce que j'ai ri   _


----------



## La mouette (1 Mars 2006)

J'attend le siècle prochain...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> J'attend le siècle prochain...


hey t'es pas fou dis si ça s'trouve ce sera bien pire ! :affraid:

Sinon ...[mode chansonette ON] j'atttendllllllaiiiiiiiii le youuuuuuuuur et la nouuuuit j'attendllllaiiiii touyouuuuuuurs ....  [mode chansonette OFF]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mars 2006)

N'importe quelle époque, pourvu que l'hygiène corporelle y fût de mise, ainsi que l'épilation des jambes et du maillot... Sinon, non!  
Faut pas charier, quand même...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> N'importe quelle époque, pourvu que l'hygiène corporelle y fût de mise, ainsi que l'épilation des jambes et du maillot... Sinon, non!
> Faut pas charier, quand même...


Ainsi que l'épilation du maillot pour les mecs aussi non mais  !

Et les aisselles ça te gêne pas ?


----------



## jugnin (1 Mars 2006)

Java a dit:
			
		

> J'ai tapé le flipe devant l'barracuda il avait moins l'physique
> de Jésus-Christ que celui d'Boudah, j'ai joué les martyres il m'a
> pardonné il a fait une croix sur l'embrouille et on a bu un demi
> accompagné de quelques olives, j'lui ai dit c'est quoi l'art de
> ...



12345


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ainsi que l'épilation du maillot pour les mecs aussi non mais  !
> 
> Et les aisselles ça te gêne pas ?



Les aisselles, non... C'est la culotte à moustaches qui me traumatise...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Mars 2006)

phhhtiooooooooouuuuuuuuu


ouf


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Les aisselles, non... C'est la culotte à moustaches qui me traumatise...


Alors que le débardeur chevelu c'est vrai c'est pas si traumatisant ! 
Dis Patoch' je crois qu'on n'est plus vraiment dans le sujet là  où alors nous pourrions aborder la question sous un angle plus ..euh ... historique.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Alors que le débardeur chevelu c'est vrai c'est pas si traumatisant !


Je ne sais pas. Je ne pratique pas...



			
				Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis Patoch' je crois qu'on n'est plus vraiment dans le sujet là  où alors nous pourrions aborder la question sous un angle plus ..euh ... historique.



C'est bien ainsi que je l'entendais... Maladroitement, certes

Mais me revient en mémoire un roman de science-fiction abordant le voyage dans le temps... Le héros se retrouvait projeté en pleine décandence romaine et.... Oh, mon dieu!!!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Une autre époque ... pas facile, je ne pense pas être en mesure d'affronter les conditions de vie des autres époques quelles qu'elles soient, mais bon restons dans le fantasme ...
> 
> Je dirais donc au temps de l'Egypte des Pharaons, mais attention je ne voudrais pas être une simple esclave, non tant qu'à faire je me vois bien _Pharaonne_, quelques sujets à mon service (une centaine restons modeste) ... et puis leurs maisons en forme de pyramide m'ont toujours fait rêver moi ... ah ...?  oui bon pour des tombes c'est pas mal aussi, ça change de la plaque de marbre.
> Donc une pharaonne ... quelques employés non déclarés, de petits revenus confortables, une résidence principale plutôt spacieuse et puis ...des masseurs et masseuses ... des gardes (leur regarder les cuisses admirer le virevoltement de leurs petites jupettes)... humhum ... bref :rose:
> ...



Sachant que toutes les pharaons femelles connues (il n'y en a pas eu beaucoup) sont mortes assassinées, j'ai tendance à penser que tu joues avec le feu, là


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas. Je ne pratique pas...


   Je parlais des filles  
Culotte à moustache, débardeur chevelu ...  bref ... le floap :rateau: 



			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ainsi que je l'entendais... Maladroitement, certes
> 
> Mais me revient en mémoire un roman de science-fiction abordant le voyage dans le temps... Le héros se retrouvait projeté en pleine décandence romaine et.... Oh, mon dieu!!!!


Ah ouais il faisaient pas les choses à moitié !  enfin à c'qu'on dit moi j'y suis jamais allée. :hein:



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Sachant que toutes les pharaons femelles connues (il n'y en a pas eu beaucoup) sont mortes assassinées, j'ai tendance à penser que tu joues avec le feu, là


  Y'à pas de meilleurs moyens de devenir célèbre et de marquer ainsi l'histoire, et puis moi le coup du serpent on me le fait pas !


----------



## La mouette (1 Mars 2006)

Me souviens très bien de ma période préhistorique....'tain le nombre de Mamouth que j'ai pu flinger sur un coups de tête avec mon pote le Cro ( cousin éloigné du fondateur de Kronenbourg)...

Ensuite je suis resté en Moldavie quelques siècles...et me voilà de retour sur MacGé....

 comme je regrette les parties de chasse nu dans la savane à courir après le laineux...."soupir"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mars 2006)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais il faisaient pas les choses à moitié !  enfin à c'qu'on dit moi j'y suis jamais allée. :hein:


Un très court chapitre, fort pudique dans la forme, au demeurant, remet les choses dans leur contexte et gomme toute possibilité de fantasme...


----------



## Nobody (1 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Mais me revient en mémoire un roman de science-fiction abordant le voyage dans le temps... Le héros se retrouvait projeté en pleine décandence romaine et.... Oh, mon dieu!!!!



"De peur que les ténèbres..." de Sprague de Camp.

Exact?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mars 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> "De peur que les ténèbres..." de Sprague de Camp.
> 
> Exact?



Je dis : MÔSSIEUR nobody! ...   :love:


----------



## Nobody (1 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Je dis : MÔSSIEUR nobody! ...   :love:



Vous en êtes un autre!


----------



## La mouette (1 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Un très court chapitre, fort pudique dans la forme, au demeurant, remet les choses dans leur contexte et gomme toute possibilité de fantasme...



t'as mal où ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Me souviens très bien de ma période préhistorique....'tain le nombre de Mamouth que j'ai pu flinger sur un coups de tête avec mon pote le Cro ( cousin éloigné du fondateur de Kronenbourg)...
> 
> Ensuite je suis resté en Moldavie quelques siècles...et me voilà de retour sur MacGé....
> 
> comme je regrette les parties de chasse nu dans la savane à courir après le laineux...."soupir"



Soliste : "le mamouth était un animal à poils laineux" les ch&#339;urs : "à poils laineux, à poils laineux, à poils laineux" :rateau: 

Ok, je sors !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ok, je sors !



Ouais! Profite pas que c'est ton annif' pour te croire tout permis!


----------



## Nobody (1 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ouais! Profite pas que c'est ton annif' pour te croire tout permis!



Aussi, qu'est-ce qu'il fout devant un ordi le soir de son anniversaire, lui?

Sont déjà tous bourrés sauf lui?

Comment peut-on, comment peut-on?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mars 2006)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> Vous en êtes un autre!



Fan de la mythique collection NÉO, je suppose? :love:


----------



## Nobody (1 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Fan de la mythique collection NÉO, je suppose? :love:



C'est un prof de bio qui avait mis à notre disposition un rayon de sa bibliothèque perso. Ah! Le brave homme! Mais c'était dans la collection Marabout... 
Désolé.
Il est sorti ensuite chez Néo puis aux Belles Lettres.

Ceci dit, ça doit faire 25 ans que je ne l'ai pas lu... 

'Tain... Pourtant je m'en souviens bien.


----------



## La mouette (1 Mars 2006)

> Ce document présente les mises à jour de sécurité applicables aux produits Apple. Dans un souci de protection de ses clients, Apple sinterdit de divulguer, daborder ou de confirmer lexistence de failles de sécurité tant quune enquête approfondie na pas été menée et que des correctifs ou mises à jour ne sont pas mis à disposition. Pour en savoir plus sur la sécurité des produits Apple, consultez le site Sécurite produit dApple Computer.



:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

quand apple a enfin compris le langage fenestrien.

Je vous parle pour rien dire mais comme la syntaxe est compliquée, de toute façon vous n'irez pas au bout.

*Ben abstiens-toi alors

by N. 
*


----------



## krystof (2 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aurais bien aimé être un chevalier à l'armure étincellante.




Et dis-moi, sous ton armure, t'es comment ?

En collant moulant à la Robin des Bois, ou tel le ménestrel, qui gambade léger dans les bois, à la poursuite de sa dulcinée ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

*Ben abstiens-toi alors

by N. 
*[/quote]


Qui est N?

J'ai surement fait une C.....e et je vous demande de m'en excuser. Mais là j'aimerais bien comprendre


----------



## supermoquette (2 Mars 2006)

Regarde qui a modifié ton message, indices : il vert, très méchant et modère avec 4 écrans


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

bon, alors là je suis le nioub total c'est 1 martien? Oh! je m'appelle pas David Vincent, et j'ai pas vu ton petit doigt en l'air. Youhou, y a quelqu'un?

Je m'avance seul dans la nuit, le désert autour de moi... Seul des corbeaux rodent (sales bêtes)... que va t'il m'arriver? Non! N je ne suis pas un numéro... ou alors Numéro 21 comme Eddie. Bon je suis fatigué, je vais m'arrêter et dormir un peu... Ah! ARRRGGGHHH, le voilà.


Il pose sur moi son regard et je peux sentir son after shave de ce matin (beuark!!!). Tout doux mon beau, keskispasse? Dis moi tout. T'es perdu toi aussi? Bon, on va le boire ce café que tu m'expliques où j'ai merdu?

Taing, Cong, ce qui faut pas faire.

1 Martien, sur MacG! y a ka moi ke sa arrive










NB: celui là, il est en onglet pour lui tout seul: faut que je comprenne. PS: encore une fois: désolé si j'ai fait une boulette.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

Quand même, ce qui m'emmerde dans le monde moderne,
c'est qu'il est plein de gens
tout le temps,
partout,
tu te cognes aux gens.....

Tiens, je voudrais revenir au temps du jardin d'Eden, finalement
être Adam
a poil tout le temps,
rien d'autre à penser qu'à bouffer et niquer,
le pied.

Mais avec le bol que j'ai,
je passerais sûrement tout mon temps à me cogner à Dieu,
puisqu'il est omnipresent.

Dieu est pire que les gens.


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Mars 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Quand même, ce qui m'emmerde dans le monde moderne,
> c'est qu'il est plein de gens
> tout le temps,
> partout,
> ...



Tout le monde peut-être dieu dans un univers pas plus grand que son simple esprit.


----------



## Nephou (2 Mars 2006)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> _Qui est N?_
> 
> J'ai surement fait une C.....e et je vous demande de m'en excuser. Mais là j'aimerais bien comprendre


 



			
				ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> Je vous parle pour rien dire mais comme la syntaxe est compliquée, de toute façon vous n'irez pas au bout.


 _Voilà,

« ben abstiens-toi (sous-entendu de parler pour ne rien dire quand tu en es conscient) »
_


----------



## toys (2 Mars 2006)

10 minutes en arrière et ne pas lire se tradada.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Tout le monde peut-être dieu dans un univers pas plus grand que son simple esprit.


Mais c'est qu'il est plein de méandres et de recoins, mon esprit - endroits sombres où errent d'autres versions de moi, innachevées, en gestation, reléguées là par prudence...

Je préfère encore me cogner aux gens.






En plus, je crois qu'il y a déjà un dieu sur ce forum et je n'ai pas le goût des guerres de religion.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> _Voilà,
> 
> « ben abstiens-toi (sous-entendu de parler pour ne rien dire quand tu en es conscient) »
> _


Si tu avais lu, je parlais du message d'apple plus qu'abscons! Ne serait il pas plus simple de dire:
nous sommes au courant de cette faille, nous ne les commentons jamais. toutefois, nous travaillons à résoudre ce problême.

Merci


----------



## Amok (2 Mars 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Et dis-moi, sous ton armure, t'es comment ?
> 
> En collant moulant à la Robin des Bois, ou tel le ménestrel, qui gambade léger dans les bois, à la poursuite de sa dulcinée ?


Les deux selon la saison ! 

Sinon, je m'imagine bien aussi aux débuts de l'aviation, pilotant avec précision un biplan biplace vert et noir avec mon avatar peint sur la queue et une élégante tripotant l'empennage d'un poignet sûr et précis. Femme d'avant garde, je l'aurais rencontrée autour d'un plateau de Ferrero lors d'une reception chez l'ambassadeur, et nous nous serions envolés à l'aurore.

Ses bas de soie artistiquement noués au cou, coiffé de cuir, un fume cigarette dans une main, une bouteille de bon armagnac dans l'autre et le manche dans la troisième, j'aurais survolé les monts Eparvaux pour au terme de grands huit dans la brise légère, d'un glissement d'_elle_, la laisser manier mon bel engin selon ses envies.

En général, c'est a ce moment là que je me réveille.


----------



## krystof (2 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> En général, c'est a ce moment là que je me réveille.




Et les draps s'en souviennent ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2006)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ses bas de soie artistiquement noués au cou, coiffé de cuir, un fume cigarette dans une main...


C'est trait pour trait le portrait de la belle (et dangereuse) Lady X, l'ennemie jurée de Buck Danny.


----------



## Nephou (2 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est trait pour trait le portrait de la belle (et dangereuse) Lady X, l'ennemie jurée de Buck Danny.


rhôôô passer comme ça du biplan au shooting star*, il va pas pouvoir suivre



_*édition :
en même temps shooting star pour amok _


----------

